
Ask HN: HN API to submit a comment? - pplonski86
I&#x27;m aware of API to list&#x2F;view items from HN (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;HackerNews&#x2F;API). Is there an API to submit comments or posts in HN?
======
pplonski86
I wrote one (in python) myself: [https://github.com/pplonski/hack-
hn](https://github.com/pplonski/hack-hn)

